# 1937 Wings Reliance Goodyear BUY NOW $750



## buck hughes (Feb 14, 2022)

started life as a Goodyear badged Wings Reliance-the only thing original is the frame and badge-now a rat rod- great heavy duty rider. pick up Lima, Ohio


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 14, 2022)

Tom 
That’s a perfect rider for you !
Looks Fast !!

mark 
Glws


----------



## Jollyride (Mar 19, 2022)

Just overlooked this fantastic custom sir!

GLWS!

Steve


----------

